# Thank you Canada!



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Rick prepare to record this lol 

In my travels this morning I was listening to a Canadian radio station. Being very close to Canada I sometimes listen in on their radio stations. Shhhh don't tell anyone. Me and John Candy are going to paddle across the river and dump garbage tonight. Everyone else...... GUARD THIS BAR!

Okay enough of the silliness. There is a real point to this. Sounds like they are going to have an interesting documentary about the "Coy-Wolf" on the CBC tonight. It has many names but, the term does describe coyote in my neck of the woods. Call them what ya want, Eastern, North Eastern, Coyote, Coy-Wolf I don't care. I am chomping at the bit to watch this. No I don't get the TV channel but I am hoping I can watch off the website.

Here is a teaser!

http://www.cbc.ca/player/Shows/Shows/The+Nature+of+Things/Previews/ID/2330967464/


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Okay it appears that the show is on tomorrow night.... not tonight..... almost gave the wife her chocolate a day early...


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks, the nature of things is normally a really good show to watch, they do their homework quite well so it should be quite interesting. Timer is set, 6:00 pm my time.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Just make sure you have the right day...... lol

On a side note I should have named this thread better. I was running n empty brain cells today.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Watched it at 5:00pm, very very good show, anyone having trouble figuring out coyotes and want to learn more about their adversaries then this is a must see show.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Ahhh I knew it would be good. I have to do is figure out how to watch it......


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Did they have Johnathan Way on there?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

itzDirty said:


> Did they have Johnathan Way on there?





itzDirty said:


> Did they have Johnathan Way on there?


 Which state was he from, didn't pay much att. to the names as they had so many people from different research area's. I do know it was well put together and great to watch.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I just checked their site out and that they are airing it again for Sat. & Sun. plus I noticed it said vid. can only be seen in Canada, so I'll get the better half to try and copy it so maybe I can post it or forward it. One or the other.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Awesome! Thanks Rick. I am going to email CBC to ask how I might be able to watch.



The fella I was referring to is from Mass. I believe. He seems to be quite the expert on these critters.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

The one researcher had over 20 years on the project and is close to retiring. There were so many experts on there. The origin of the coy-wolf was in Algonquin Park ( spelling ) in Ontario and the only place where the yote and wolf live and breed - can't say too much or it'll spoil the show HA !!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I am excited to see. I have read a bit on the subject. Even seen a few you tube videos (I posted the videos in the eastern coyote thread on here.).


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Found it!


----------



## Cheez (Dec 12, 2011)

That is cool, thanks for the post. I love how they say that the yotes are curious about the kids playing hockey or the guy running, not that they yote is looking for a meal.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

This show used to be on PBS in the US...Always liked to watch it...Thanx for the vid--very good viewing...

The guy studying the packs in Chicago--I've seen him on another show...He's from OSU.. He was in the Nat Geo special about the yotes that killed that 19 yr old female country singer in Nova Scotia... :teeth:


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I have not seen that one. I will take a look. I like stuff like this.


----------



## Smoking270 (Oct 1, 2012)

Here is a link hope it works 
http://www.cbc.ca/natureofthings/episode/m...he-coywolf.html


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Looks like my link is gone? Or is it just not showing up on iPad?


----------



## Daamud (Aug 28, 2012)

itzDirty said:


> Looks like my link is gone? Or is it just not showing up on iPad?


It shows up on my lap top.

Thanks for posting. Good show!


----------

